# Just returned from another great trip to South Africa



## PHPatrick (May 27, 2016)

very nice...


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Awesome, I'll go back ome day to Africa to hunt. Beautiful place


----------



## Sees Far (Mar 30, 2014)

That is awesome. About 5 years ago I went to Limpopo. If I spelled it right. I loved going to Africa. I doubt Ill get back, but one can dream.


----------



## hillr3 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thank you for all the replies..... hope everyone has a fantastic hunting season


----------



## demontang (Nov 2, 2008)

Great animals. I'm going there some time in the next year. Would you pm if you didn't mind a few questions about the trip.


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

Caracal is on my "To Do List " .... Congrats !
Glen


----------



## ryan2388 (Jan 31, 2019)

I bet that little guy could produce at least two steaks.


----------



## hillr3 (Feb 28, 2011)

ryan2388 said:


> I bet that little guy could produce at least two steaks.


Only one steak....lol


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justincampbell (May 27, 2018)

Awesome, glad you had a good trip. I’m going to the Limpopo area next August.


----------



## titan-chaser (Nov 18, 2011)

On the list... the shipping fees scare me..I know the fees vary based on weight and animal,but what should one expect to pay for killing say two deer type critters, a boar, maybe a hyena?


----------



## hillr3 (Feb 28, 2011)

justincampbell said:


> Awesome, glad you had a good trip. I’m going to the Limpopo area next August.


Yeah I will be hunting in Limpopo in September


----------



## hillr3 (Feb 28, 2011)

titan-chaser said:


> On the list... the shipping fees scare me..I know the fees vary based on weight and animal,but what should one expect to pay for killing say two deer type critters, a boar, maybe a hyena?


It’s not so much weight but actual cubic feet the crates take up is how it’s calculatedif the plains game and boar are shoulder mounted and the hyena is a flat skin you could get away with some reasonable fees.... the hyena alone will cost $2000 plus..... shipping could be less than that


----------



## ds361 (Oct 5, 2015)

Great animals, congratulations on a good hunt and trip.


----------



## hillr3 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thank you


----------

